# Klassenarbeit! Berechnung von Netzten..etc. Bitte Helfen!



## Da Damn Cam (22. November 2004)

hi,

also ich schreibe am mittwoche eine arbeit über netzwerke, habe aber jetzt völlig den überblick verloren und brauche eure hilfe.

Also unser Lehrer hat uns so ne Vorgabe gegeben was ungefähr dran kommt..eine der Frage die bestimmt dran kommt ist :

"beschreiben Sie den Aufbau und die Funktionen einer Netztmaske / Subnetztmaske",

da würde ich schreiben :

eine netzt maske besteht aus "0" und "1" (binäre darstellung). eine netztmaske beginnt IMMER mit den "1"sen, diese Symbolisieren wie viele Bits für die Adressierung der Netzte vorhanden sind. Nach den "1"sen folgen die "0"en, diese Symbolisieren wie viele Bits für die Adressierung der Hosts vorhanden sind.

reicht das ? wie würdet ihr es erklären ?

nun mal mehrere fragen, wenn es geht könntet ihr auch bitte beispiele geben..das wäre echt net:

wie erkennt man privat/öffentliche adressen ?
wie erkenne ich welcher klasse ein netzt angehört...?

einer frage die vielleicht dran kommt ist :

"Erläutern Sie die Methode der "klassenlose IP Adressierung"..Begründen Sie, warum diese Art der Adressvergabe erforderlich wurde.."

ich kapier die frage net..kann das mir ma bitte jemand erklären ?

----------------

naja der schwere teil der arbeit kommt aba noch...unser lehrer hat die arbeit so aufgebaut das wir ne firma sind und ne kunde ne netztwerk haben will und dann anforderungen angibt und wir alles berechnen sollen...aber ich kapier net wie man dies ausrechnet...also hier mal ne beispiel aufgabe meines lehrers...

----------------

Die Firma XY benötigt für ihr Netzwerk folgende Teilnetze

1. Zentrale 			- 350	- RECHNER
2. Zentrallager			-  16	- RECHNER
3. Internationales Händlernetz	- 550	- RECHNER

Bedingungen :

Direkter Internetzugriff für alle Netztwerkteilnehmer
Alle Subnetzte in der Summe als ein netztwerk ansprechbar

dann kommt noch ne tabelle ^_~

Folgende Netztbereiche stehen zur Vergabe an Firma XY zur Auswahl :

1. Basisnetz = 130.1.0.0/16
   Erste Freie Adresse = 130.1.11.0/16
   Letzte Freie Adresse = 130.1.25.16

2. Basisnetz = 170.202.89.0/16
   Erste Freie Adresse = 170.202.102.255/16
   Letzte Freie Adresse = 130.1.25.16

3. Erstes Freies Netz = 207.33.183.0/24
   Letztes Freies Netzt = 207.33.191.0/24


.....Ermitteln Sie aus der o.a. Tabelle denjenigen Netzbereich der zur Erfüllung der Kundenanforderung optimal gegeignet ist : Beantworten Sie folgende Fragen..


---So und nun kommt das Zeug was ich net ganz kapiere..alles..

1. wie groß(Anzahl der Adressen) muss das Gesamt Netz der Firma XY ausgelegt werden ?
2. wie groß ist die gesamtanzahl der jeweils in den einzelnen netzbereichen vorhandenen adressen ?
3. Welcher / welche der o.a Netzbereiche ist / sind aus technischer Sicht geeigent ? Begründe...
4. Welcher der o.a. Netzbereiche ist optimal geeignet(technisch und kaufmanisch) ? Begründe ?
5. Berechnen SIe den für Optimal bestimmten Netztbereich alle erforderlichen Daten des Gesamtnetzes inklusive der klassischen Netztmaske..
6.Berechnen sie den für den von Ihnen als optimal bestimmten Netzbereich alle erforderlichen daten der Teilnetze inklusive der klassischen netzmaske..




puhhh...das wars...natürlich will ich net das ihr alles jetzt so perfekt beantwortet..aba das wäre auch cool..aba egal...es wäre auch okay..mir zu erklären was er eigentlich will und wie man es berechnet..also beispiele wären echt net...also bitte helft mir..will keine 5...thx!


----------



## amw (23. November 2004)

Hallo auch,

mal sehen was ich alles zusammenbekomme 

"Erläutern Sie die Methode der "klassenlose IP Adressierung"..Begründen Sie, warum diese Art der Adressvergabe erforderlich wurde.." 
Deine antwort ist schonmal ganz gut, nur hast du die Begründung vergessen warum dies erforderlich wurde.
Die Antwort findest du kurz beschrieben im Punkt Funktion der Netzwerkmaske und das Subnetting:

http://resolution.extendedsystems.c...ero5e7hojwwyakhnaskevhfppeic/ti_internet1.pdf

Zu dem Punkt welche Netzbereiche verwendet werden sollten:

Ich würde auf den ersten Blick Antwort 1 wählen. 

Anwort 2 ist falsch da er die 170.202.102.255 als IP-Adresse angibt und .255 ist die Broadcast-Adresse. Die wird NIE als IP-Adresse vergeben. 

Anwort 3 ist meines Erachtens falsch, da hier die Netzmaske /24 verwendet wird. Dies würde bedeuten, dass du einen Router bräuchtest um die einzelnen Netzwerke mit einander verbinden zu können.
Nur bei Anwort 1 sind alle Adressen /16 (130.1.x.y) erreichbar.

Die anderen Anworten zu den Fragen findest du in dem Dokument was in der URL angegeben ist.

Hoffe es hilft Dir.

Viel Glück morgen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## amw (23. November 2004)

Hi,

habe noch was bessere für die Begründung gefunden:

http://www.wildplassen.de/subnetting.html

Gruß
amw (alex)


----------

